# Asking for prayer for Lisi



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We have had another rough evening & night (it is almost 11:30 PM here) and Lisi has been in lots of pain & vomiting & shivering again. I am wondering if she may have concurrent pancreatitis. I had written her vet earlier tonight but things have progressed since then. She is even vocalizing pain & her body has been "jerking" some. W/the crisis I don't want to take her to the ER---you have to admit her & I don't think that would work for us or her. I don't want to take her to my vet to leave her w/someone at the curb-side either, but at least they won't admit her. I may do that in the morning if we can get in & ask them to run a snap test for pancreatitis. Please pray for wisdom. I have Kitzel sleeping in the guest room w/Dwt. as he was very upset and he should not be stressed w/his heart. These are trying days for all of us, so thank you for any prayers for wisdom for us. I did give her gabepentin but she vomited it up after about 5 minutes. 💔


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Oh Sandi - Tears are flowing reading our Lisi update. I will fast and pray for our little Mighty Mouse - pain control - wisdom - peace. I know God will hear and answer our prayers - He promises that! Lots of love coming your way.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, I know you are right beside Sandi may she feel your presence, you promise you will never leave us or forsake us, Sandi needs your wisdom, she needs your peace that passes all understanding. Lord make things so clear in Sandi's spirit that she doesn't question herself but she acts on your leading. 
Father go before Sandi, prepare the vets, open their eyes, give them insight 
Lord wrap your arms around little Lisi, relax her body dear Lord, help her to take the pain meds and keep them down.so she is able to rest.
Lord oh my God, I praise you and thank you for hearing my prayer 
In Jesus name I pray 
Amen

Sandi, I send you this scripture 
MATTHEW 18:: 19
AGAIN I SAY UNTO YOU, THAT IF TWO OF YOU AGREE ON EARTH AS TOUCHING ANYTHING THAT THEY SHALL ASK,
IT SHALL BE DONE FOR THEM OF MY FATHER WHICH IS IN HEAVEN. 


Sandi I will be praying and watching for a update. 
I wish I could hug you, hold your hand and pray, our spirits are connected God hears us dear friend 
I love you


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

My heart goes out to you Sandi. I can't imagine how helpless you must be feeling. Sending prayers for all of you.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh, boy...I’m so sorry, Sandi. Hopefully, LisI will feel better by morning. Sending you big hugs. XX


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm so sorry! Sending you both a big hug.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sandi, checking in. I hope Lisi is a little better this morning.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandi, I am so sorry. Is she doing any better this morning?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sandi I'm so sorry poor sweet Lisi is in so much pain. That poor girl. My heart goes out to you, Lisi, Dwight and Kitzi. and I'm sending you hugs. Prayers that she is feeling a bit better this morning.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you to those who kept the "night-watch" w/us---for your kind words & prayers. I do not take them lightly & so appreciate each of you.
Lisi seems better this morning but I am guarded as I am learning the cycle of this disease---it is relentless & painful to watch. I don't want to give up on her---she is a fighter, but I find it difficult to see her suffer so much. I am at a complete loss to know, in my own wisdom (or lack thereof) what is best for her. When her little tail wags the world is bright & shiny. She seems to know how much we care.
I will do my best by her, when I decide what that really is. Your company in this journey helps me to be stronger.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK, now that I have had some coffee I put my brain back to work & decided to call the vet clinic to see if we can get Lisi in for a cPLI (pancreatitis) test. No one answered the phone so I may have to text.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lord, help Sandi to be able to reach the vet, Lord prepare the way


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I talked w/local vet clinic (not my vet but her office) & they are sending us to the ER clinic again. We will leave in just a few minutes. It is on lock-down so we will just give her up at the curb & she will see an internal med. specialist who will advise us. I wanted to do a cPLI test but they don't do them---they would probably want to do another abdominal US instead; then we would be advised if she needs to be admitted or if they can just give her meds to bring home to make her comfortable. 
Please pray w/us for strength, wisdom & the best path for Lisi (she did vomit her breakfast after I last wrote---a Tbsp. of soft cooked oats.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandi,

We are there with you.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sandi, I am so sorry. I wish I could give you advice and a hug, but since that isn't possible I offer my prayers for all of you.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sending prayer and hugs. Thinking of you all.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Poor baby :'( We're all suffering with you and Lisi. I'm so glad she's seeing the ER vet today. I know you don't want to let her go after all she's been through, but maybe it is time for her to rest. I say this with love. Sending you gentle hugs.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, and of course, I'm praying big for Lisi and your whole family. I'm so sorry to hear her condition is taking such a toll on Dwight


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I can’t imagine an ER that doesnt do a Spec test, hoping they misunderstand what you were asking for.
Hoping for good news. I’ll be anxiously waiting for your update.🙏🏻


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Sandi, I am holding you all close to my heart and lifting up prayers. May He guide your path with clarity, wisdom and love. Big hugs to you my friend 🙏🏼❤.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Praying


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Elizabeth, our problem w/letting her go (among many others) is that we are on lock-down & it is curb-side service strictly. I talked to the ER clinic & they said this is one exception they could make & if it is a nice day we could do it outside in their garden area. We want to try the meds first.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Prayers for the meds to work 🙏 💕


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So this is what is now: We did another abdominal US since this is the best way to see if the pancreas is inflamed (apparently more reliable than the cPLI test) & also get a look at the other organs. Good & bad news---no pancreatitis, bad news is the cancer is already growing back in the wall of the small intestines---it has not even been 3 wks. since last surgery. For the moment we are getting some new pallative meds while we have a bit of time to see how strong she is. . . . we have lots to think about. 
Thank you ALL---it means so much to have your support. I admit that this is hard.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

My goodness, I am so sorry. This is so though. I hope the meds give her some relief.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I’m so sorry, Sandi. I hope the meds give her some relief 🙏🏻🤞🏻


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh Sandi, i am so terribly sorry!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sandi, I'm so very sorry. Just devastating. Prayers that the meds will give her some relief. My heart goes out to you and Dwight.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sandi I'm so so sorry to hear this. This is something none of us wanted to hear. Praying the meds make her more comfortable. I just am so sorry.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Heavenly Father please wrap your tender loving arms around Lisi. Help her little body to be pain free and rest comfortably tonight.....We cry out to you in our need.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is 8:30 PM & Lisi was shivering an hour ago & now she is acting like our old Lisi! The meds/ the prayers/ the love ????? all working together! We don't know what the night or tomorrow brings, but we know WHO brings them & we rest in the assurance that HIS amazing love will keep us even in the darkest of nights. 
My vet's tech called a while ago to check on us. She will speak w/my vet tonight. Things are becoming clearer & although we don't know what will happen yet, we know we have some choices in the when. 
My SM family is amazing---that is you---each one of you. There is an understanding that while none of us can change what IS, we all can feel the deep agony of the heart & wish it otherwise. I lean into that comfort as the pain seems the strongest in the dark evening hours. Both pups are resting on my bed beside me as I write. Thank you for keeping us in your hearts! We will get through all of this together.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thinking of you and Lisi tonight, your in my prayers 
I will check in tomorrow morning


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, Sandi, I'm so glad the meds, love, and prayers have helped Lisi to feel better tonight! Your post was so beautiful, made me tear up. We love you and Lisi so much!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

You all are in my thoughts.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Big hugs and prayers, Sandi. Every day is such a blessing. Hoping today you all can snuggle in the sunlight ... and feel the love from His presence, and the prayers that are being lifted. Xoxo.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am glad the meds are giving her comfort.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Wanted to check in on Lisi this morning. How is she doing, Sandi?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sending prayers and thinking of you all. I hope Lisi had a good night.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi had a very decent night (her mom, not so much!) She woke up very hungry & "sparkly!" I did not give her the Gabapentin last night, only the Metoclopramide & her stool today was excellent! It makes it hard to accept reality when this happens---up & down. 
Our vet let us know that she will come to us at home when we are "there"---just can't come on a Mon as she is the only vet in the hospital that day. This whole virus crisis complicates life in ways I could never have imagined. I can only rest in the knowledge that God has always, always, always gone before us----and so He will at this time, whatever the circumstances. Of this one thing I am confident.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Thankful to hear Lisi is comfortable, "sparkly" and had a good nights rest. You and Dwight will have wisdom and peace in knowing when the time is right. For now we will be thankful for and enjoy Lisi having a good day today - one day at a time. You are an example to us all in your strong faith. I'm so not sure I would be as steadfast in the same circumstances. Hugs & many many prayers being sent your way.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hooray for a sparkly Lisi and a good poop!  Hope you all have a blessed day!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

*Keeping fingers crossed Lisi continues to feel good.🤞🏻*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Your in my prayers dear friend, My heart is breaking Sandi


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Dearest Paula, let's agree to be "as brave as brave can be" together! Let's think on the good things, and try to not dwell on the sadness. When I am down you can lift me up & I will do the same for you. Both grief & gratitude are important, but the world is in crisis & we need to be as strong as God gives us the energy to be so. I so much appreciate your prayers and I know God is listening to you. . . . He will keep us both! JFYI: I am praying as of today that God will allow us to keep Lisi until at least, the very least< her next birthday (so long as she is not showing signs of suffering)! If He says "that is not my will" I know He will give us the strength to do what is best for her. I feel good knowing we have a plan in place. I send you warmest love.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi,
I am so looking forward to Lisis 9th birthday celebration. Hearing about how much she is enjoying your homemade French pate & cauliflower bread! If I remember its at the begging of August right? I'm so exited about our new prayer plan!!! 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, Paulann---her b-day is Aug. 4th & she loves birthdays. She gets so excited whether it is her b-day or someone elses'. She loves b-days almost as much as she loves her food! 
Thank you for "waiting on the bench" w/me. . . . I am encouraged by your being here!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Checking in on our sweet girl this morning. Praying she is doing well. 🙏


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Above photo is from today! She keeps coming to me telling me she is hungry! If I ask if she wants a treat she sneezes in response!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Prayers for Lisi. So sweet. hugs


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Awwww, so wonderful! She looks great <3


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

My Happy Dance!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

My goodness, she looks like a picture of health! She has the sweetest face 🥰 I hope she continues to look and feel good. She has a huge family here on SM that is rooting for her. Love you sweet Lisi ❤


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Joanne, I think this is part of why it is so hard to wrap my head around!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She does look great. Casper also sneezes when he wants something


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh Sandi, she is just so darn cute!!!!! I love that little face. Spoil her and give her all the treats she wants.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

pippersmom said:


> Oh Sandi, she is just so darn cute!!!!! I love that little face. Spoil her and give her all the treats she wants.


Kathy, I have to be careful w/food due to the small intestines---we can't over-stress it. She gets a motility drug to help her intestines move the food along. She does eat more than her fair share! She also tries to clean out Kitzi's bowl if she finishes first (I feed them in different rooms but no closed doors). She has always been a good eater & likes many things Kitzi won't touch.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Kathy, I have to be careful w/food due to the small intestines---we can't over-stress it. She gets a motility drug to help her intestines move the food along. She does eat more than her fair share! She also tries to clean out Kitzi's bowl if she finishes first (I feed them in different rooms but no closed doors). She has always been a good eater & likes many things Kitzi won't touch.


Ya after I wrote this post I realized you would have to be careful on how much she eats. It must be so hard though when you look at that sweet face. ❤


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Joanne, I think this is part of why it is so hard to wrap my head around!


Seriously, Sandi. This would really mess with my heart and head. To see Lisi look so good, it’s hard comprehending how sick she really is. I’m so sorry for you that you have to deal with is. I think about all the times you said it was a “roller coaster ride“ for you, it really is!! 
Again...I’m so sorry for all your dealing with. Sending you a very big hug.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Joanne, I will take that hug! and I will certainly need a few more! Please don't be sorry we have to deal w/this---anyone would do the same for their babies & truly, it is a privilege to care for her----even if we wish it was not the case. She is such a love-bug---tail wags constantly except when she is in a "severe pain episode." Those are the hardest for all of us & usually happen in the night when nothing much can be done. By morning she is licking my eyes trying to wake me up to feed her! (because she had me up most of the night I am out of it).  I have never seen Lisi not be in a good mood even when she had stitches all t he way down from her chest to her legs----she is a great example of the "world's most optimistic" being! She is teaching me some important lessons that I hope will stay w/me forever.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Awww Sandi our little Lisi is so cute😍 it is hard to believe she's so sick, God is good, he has his hands on her, I am praying for you and Dwight and Lisi and Kitzel 
Before I go to sleep I will pray especially for sweet sleep for all of you.
Please give her a kiss from her auntie 😚 
I will be checking in on you tomorrow morning


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Checking in on our little Lisi


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We are still, at this moment, on an up-swing here. It did not rain yesterday for the first time since I can remember in a long time so I sat out back w/the "kids" for a while. The hawk did fly over very low, later when I was planting some shrubs in the front, but the babies were inside. Dwt. spotted him! I need to remember to keep looking up. I have only seen him sittting in a tree one time in our back garden, recently. When I came out one of the back doors he flapped & took off. 
Lisi still has an appetite, loves to go out in the stroller, weather permitting & has slept w/out much pain for 2 nights. She is restless though. We are so grateful to still have her doing well each day that we have w/her. Thank you for continued prayers & thoughts!


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

So glad to hear our sweet girl is doing well. Keep strong little one, we love you! ❤🙏🏼


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi so glad to hear the last two days have been good. 
Continued prayers


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you!
She had a bad stool this morning but she is acting fine!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Still sounds like improvement. Hope she continues.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, we are thankful for every single minute! She sleeps most of the day, except when she is out for her walk, barking her head off when she sees another pup. She is more interested in being held (she has always been so independent) & of course we oblige. She loves to eat still! Sometimes I can hardly believe she is so ill.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Sandi I am very sorry you are going through such a hard time. Sweet Lisi is so adorable and looks just as she always has in your photo of her. 
I will keep Lisi in my prayers Sandi. I always will pray for Dwight, you and Kitzel. I pray for pain free days and nights for your Lisi. 🙏🏻


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

edelweiss said:


> We have had another rough evening & night (it is almost 11:30 PM here) and Lisi has been in lots of pain & vomiting & shivering again. I am wondering if she may have concurrent pancreatitis. I had written her vet earlier tonight but things have progressed since then. She is even vocalizing pain & her body has been "jerking" some. W/the crisis I don't want to take her to the ER---you have to admit her & I don't think that would work for us or her. I don't want to take her to my vet to leave her w/someone at the curb-side either, but at least they won't admit her. I may do that in the morning if we can get in & ask them to run a snap test for pancreatitis. Please pray for wisdom. I have Kitzel sleeping in the guest room w/Dwt. as he was very upset and he should not be stressed w/his heart. These are trying days for all of us, so thank you for any prayers for wisdom for us. I did give her gabepentin but she vomited it up after about 5 minutes. 💔


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Oh Sandi - Tears are flowing reading our Lisi update. I will fast and pray for our little Mighty Mouse - pain control - wisdom - peace. I know God will hear and answer our prayers - He promises that! Lots of love coming your way.





edelweiss said:


> We have had another rough evening & night (it is almost 11:30 PM here) and Lisi has been in lots of pain & vomiting & shivering again. I am wondering if she may have concurrent pancreatitis. I had written her vet earlier tonight but things have progressed since then. She is even vocalizing pain & her body has been "jerking" some. W/the crisis I don't want to take her to the ER---you have to admit her & I don't think that would work for us or her. I don't want to take her to my vet to leave her w/someone at the curb-side either, but at least they won't admit her. I may do that in the morning if we can get in & ask them to run a snap test for pancreatitis. Please pray for wisdom. I have Kitzel sleeping in the guest room w/Dwt. as he was very upset and he should not be stressed w/his heart. These are trying days for all of us, so thank you for any prayers for wisdom for us. I did give her gabepentin but she vomited it up after about 5 minutes. 💔


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

edelweiss said:


> I talked w/local vet clinic (not my vet but her office) & they are sending us to the ER clinic again. We will leave in just a few minutes. It is on lock-down so we will just give her up at the curb & she will see an internal med. specialist who will advise us. I wanted to do a cPLI test but they don't do them---they would probably want to do another abdominal US instead; then we would be advised if she needs to be admitted or if they can just give her meds to bring home to make her comfortable.
> Please pray w/us for strength, wisdom & the best path for Lisi (she did vomit her breakfast after I last wrote---a Tbsp. of soft cooked oats.


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi. I was reading about your baby Lisi having such a hard time from cancer. I am so sorry you are going through this, they are our babies ! I too just got results either my Cody has benign hepatoma or adenocarcinoma. His liver tumor grew from 3 to 4 centimeters in one month. I feel so bad that your baby is having a hard time. Cody May have to get surgery too, remove the tumor then get chemo. But as you said the cancer grows back so fast so I am so frightened for him to get surgery then that happens to him too. I love him so much like you love your Lisi. These babies their time here is so short with us. And I hope your Lisi feels better. She sounds like. Beautiful girl. One that touches your soul.. I wish your pain and your babies pain goes away and gets better real soon. Pray for my Cody too. Best wishes..💞🐾


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Checking in on our little Lisi, I just read about little Cody.
I will be praying for you and him.
Hugs to you


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I will certainly pray for your Cody---do try to stay positive. I know how hard that is when the days/nights are bad. I have a deep faith in God, but my heart & my head are often in a fight because I want my way. I am stubborn. Thankfully God is gracious. Please keep us in the loop on Cody. Virtual hugs to you!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sandi, how is your baby this morning?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

A little punk. . . . she does that "funny thing" now & then w/her mouth that first tuned me onto more careful observation of her before the first surgery--- I also noticed an uptake w/ it before the 2nd surgery. We took her out for a walk w/out the stroller yesterday but she could not walk very far---wanted to be picked up pretty quickly, but she does want to try walking---just can't manage it for long. She still has her "miss piggy" appetite! 🐭 Our little mouse. ❤


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Every day is so precious, I continue my prayers


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

edelweiss said:


> I will certainly pray for your Cody---do try to stay positive. I know how hard that is when the days/nights are bad. I have a deep faith in God, but my heart & my head are often in a fight because I want my way. I am stubborn. Thankfully God is gracious. Please keep us in the loop on Cody. Virtual hugs to you!


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Thankyou so much for all the Love for Cody. The vet called and confirmed the Liver tumor is Benign and his surgery is scheduled next Friday. So nervous for him. Cody had surgery in 2016 for cancer but when they went in they didn’t find anything. Ended up being exploratory. But that was super scary when I brought him home the anesthesia was still in him and he was Very Vocal so it was hard to see him crying and chattering with his mouth. Now he has a tumor and they are going to do a liver lobectmy. So I am scared to see and vision how he was back on his first surgery. I hope he can handle it being 13 years old but if I don’t do surgery that mass gets very large fast and will rupture. Cody is really a sweet dog and lets me do absolutely anything to him. I couldn’t image life without him. I am so glad to hear that your baby has a good appetite that’s a really good sign and I hope Lisi feels better soon!! Lisi has a gorgeous baby face too!! I will keep you posted after his surgery and let’s pray all goes well. Thankyou all.🐾💞


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Joanne, I will take that hug! and I will certainly need a few more! Please don't be sorry we have to deal w/this---anyone would do the same for their babies & truly, it is a privilege to care for her----even if we wish it was not the case. She is such a love-bug---tail wags constantly except when she is in a "severe pain episode." Those are the hardest for all of us & usually happen in the night when nothing much can be done. By morning she is licking my eyes trying to wake me up to feed her! (because she had me up most of the night I am out of it).  I have never seen Lisi not be in a good mood even when she had stitches all t he way down from her chest to her legs----she is a great example of the "world's most optimistic" being! She is teaching me some important lessons that I hope will stay w/me forever.


----------

